# Great Amp,better Company Butler Amps



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just Amazing Sound and Power .... Wow very very clean. But do you guys think the top of the Denon can hold 90lbs ? Thx












Also to have a old booklet and a New booklet Signed by B.K. Himself thx you so much Butler Audio is Truly Amazing !


----------

